# Truaqua clearance tanks



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Stone purchased us one of these tanks the other day and I thought I would share the link since they are such an unbelievably great price. The 2 Giant bettas we ordered came with a free Giant and while we have him in his own 5 gallon right now, it's slightly scratched up and can't see him very clearly - plus he is sharing a light between 2 other tanks - so this will give him his own plant light and more room. Will be our first experience with under gravel filters but I think it will be fine with plants. If not we have tons of extra sponge filters. 

6.6 gallon - http://www.truaqua.com/aquarium-tank-st320.html (was 27.00 shipped)

14 gallons - http://www.truaqua.com/aquarium-tank-st500.html I truely wish i had another 50.00 to spare right now. 

Buy my plants people so I can get another one of these tanks!!! Pretty please. LOL

Such a great deal, scoop them up while you can.


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow, I'm really tempted!! Has anyone used this brand? Are they quality tanks and equipment?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

All my internal filters come from TruAqua and they're great. I'll probably buy my next 15 watt heaters from them since shipping is free.

I'm sorely tempted to get the 14 gallon and divide. Of course that would mean I'd have to get another Betta.


----------



## FirstBetta (Jun 14, 2013)

Chachi said:


> Wow, I'm really tempted!! Has anyone used this brand? Are they quality tanks and equipment?


I bought a rimless 5.4G from them and am completely pleased. The one I got is the low iron (starfire look alike) and am amazed at the clarity of the glass.


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

I ordered the 14.5 gallon one. Gonna move one of my bettas into it and get him some friends.  Thanks for sharing this!!


----------



## erinbirdsong (Jan 16, 2013)

Darn whoever posted this! I was "forced" to upgrade my office buddy's tank since it was a bargain. He will go from a 2 gal to a spacious 6.6 gla. Thanks!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

I've been eyeing the 2 gal rimless since forever. i don't need it but nrrrggggg.... 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh this is awesome will be getting the 6.6 gal probably. :]


----------



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)

lflfl


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh I wish I could buy two of the 14 gallons!


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

And once again an advertisement with 22 fish in a 6 gallon aquarium, but it is a great price.

R


----------



## FishCat13 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ooooo... this is tempting... I've been looking for another tank to possibly start a sorority and been debating between sizes and prices... this looks like a darn good price on a 14 gallon! Hmmm...


----------



## Champion Betta (Oct 29, 2013)

Great deal.. On amazon they would be $50 more!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The 20 gallon is $59.00 and suitable for three Bettas. ;-)

Link says 15 gallons but it's 20 (24 x 12 x 18.75).

http://www.truaqua.com/aquarium-fish-tank-15gallons.html


----------



## Illhearted (Sep 23, 2013)

And of course they don't ship to Thirdworldlia...typical


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> The 20 gallon is $59.00 and suitable for three Bettas. ;-)
> 
> Link says 15 gallons but it's 20 (24 x 12 x 18.75).
> 
> http://www.truaqua.com/aquarium-fish-tank-15gallons.html


I think they took the height of the hood into account 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Quinn (Apr 4, 2010)

I also ordered a 6.6 after I saw Stone post it, very good deal! I want to do a NPT and move my naughty betta into it, and give the shrimp and snails the 10 gallon, because I find them super interesting and adorable, and it would be great for them not to be chased or driven into hiding, and hopefully they start breeding. The way I got away with it with boyfriend was that IF the RCS breed I could sell them and make back some money :lol:

I'm betting the under grave filter will not work with a NPT right? I got a spare sponge anyway, but thought I would ask.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Peachi what bulbs or lights do you buy to support plants in these tanks? I have a Walmart 10g that was $13 glass lid might $6 then I am considering the lighting. So I want to do a cost comparison.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

A desklamp fixture or clip-on or hanging lamp with a >20W curly CFL at 6500K would do.


----------



## avraptorhal (Jan 2, 2013)

OH! I forgot something that surprised the living daylights out of me! When I unpacked tank I bought from them I found a pad under the tank in the package. It looked like neoprene I used it under the tank.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> The 20 gallon is $59.00 and suitable for three Bettas. ;-)
> 
> Link says 15 gallons but it's 20 (24 x 12 x 18.75).
> 
> http://www.truaqua.com/aquarium-fish-tank-15gallons.html



 I didn't even see that tank before. That's a great price.


----------



## alex5467 (Nov 2, 2013)

can anyone post pictures id like to see how it looks on a table or something and the dimension


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm curious has anyone ever ordered a heater from there? I need one asap! Do they come packed really well for shipping?


(last time I ordered a heater online it arrived shattered)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I bought all my current filters from TruAqua and they came well-packed. I would assume the same care would be taken with heaters?


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

We also have a ton of filters from them and they arrived well packed. 

Our 6.6 gallon will be here Monday or Tuesday. I'll post pictures after I get it up and running. 

Still crossing my fingers to be able to get a 14 gallon (or 20) before they are sold out and gone!


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Alright thanks guys. I have a 30 gallon and a tetra adjustable heater, well it lights up but the coils are barely lighting(the water is @ a steady temp though/ cories and tetras).

I just can't spend like $30+ right now


----------



## TheFishyFoxy (Nov 9, 2013)

I'm guessing I'd need to replace the filter? And could you divide it, it looks quite a bit taller than longer, and even though I don't really like tall and narrow divided tanks, I might be tempted. But I guess Betta like long places, not tall. Ugh rambling sorry. xD
Amazing deal though, so tempting!


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2013)

peachii said:


> 6.6 gallon - http://www.truaqua.com/aquarium-tank-st320.html (was 27.00 shipped)



Did the price change? I ordered one yesterday and it was $22.99 plus $4.99 for "special handling" for a total of $27.98.

Can a separate filter be used in addition to the undergravel one?



alex5467 said:


> can anyone post pictures id like to see how it looks on a table or something and the dimension


Stone posted a few pics here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=301361 It's not set up yet, though. 

The 6.6 gallon measures 12.2” x 12.6” x 13”.


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

i really want the 6gallon but hav no place for it  its a struggle and such a good deal! im just going to have to pass it up and get two filters from this site.. thanks so much for sharing it!


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2013)

Just got the shipping confirmation for the 6.6 gallon. The package weighs 20 pounds :shock: Guess that's why a special handling fee is charged.


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2013)

Bumping up for anyone who may have missed this 

A review (in progress) of this tank is at http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=301361


----------



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)

Has anyone set up their tank yet?
I really wanna see what it looks like.


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

Is anyone else's shipping crazy high? Mine says shipping to me is almost $200. :/


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

@peachii: Where can I find your plant sales?  I'm always looking for plants. haha


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You're in Hawaii. 

I'm not even sure Hawaii allows the importation of plants. You might want to check regulations.


----------



## MidnightsSong (Feb 11, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You're in Hawaii.
> 
> I'm not even sure Hawaii allows the importation of plants. You might want to check regulations.


It depends on the plants. :/ Some I am allowed to get shipped in, others are a no. It just depends.


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm another who wants to thank !!!!! peachii and stone for posting this! I had asked my husband for a second betta tank for Christmas and the 6.6 gallon was perfect and at a wonderful price! I've ordered and am anxiously awaiting delivery, even though it will have to be packed away until Christmas!!

Am a bit concerned about the filter issue, don't like undergravel, and it appears might not be room for a hob? With plans for just a betta and a snail in here, am hoping that a nice internal filter will be sufficient.

(now wondering if I can convince hubby that with all the money he saved he should buy me another one ~before they are all gone~~ to put away for my birthday!! )

edited to add ~~~ the tile background is AMAZING, wish we were handy enough to do this....


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Well there are pleanty of HOB filters that will fit in the hood, they even recommend one of theirs in the Q&A under the tank description, or do what I did and am using one of their tiny sponge filters, As far as doing the background with slate it takes ZERO artistic ability smash tiles with hammer in odd shaped pieces a tube of ge window and door silicone, lay the broken pieces out on the tank to see how they fit and then glue them on with the silicone a thin layer and wait 36 hours before adding water to make sure it is cured and you are good to go.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

There is a 4-5 inch place on the hood where a small hob would (I think) fit nicely. It's a swinging door so you don't even have to take it off, just lift it up. 

Stone just ordered us a second one today, just to good of a deal to pass up.

I'll get pictures of it today since it is finally planted, I had to wait on plants to grow out and be ready to go in - that I could keep and weren't already promised to people. lol.

----
I am not sure about regulations to ship plants to Hawaii but I think in order to be able to ship them to someone in Hawaii I need special certification. I'll look it up and get back to you about it in a few days.


----------



## brio444 (Nov 13, 2013)

I got my 6.6 tank in today. It looks really nice for $27 shipped! I am a bit weirded out by the filter. Is the general consensus that this undergravel guy will work on it's own, or should I add something too it? I was thinking even sticking some filter sponge under the gravel plate thing would probably make me feel like it was doing more, but would that work? Something like: 
http://www.amazon.com/Como-Economic...54586&sr=8-11&keywords=aquarium+sponge+filter


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

peachii and stone ~ thanks for the additional info. I somehow missed the question/answers that reviewed the filter issue!

brio444 ~ it's all a matter of opinion of course, but , to me, ug filters are more trouble than help. You could opt to just ditch the included filter altogether and buy a different one.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Here are pictures of it planted. It's not completely done yet, still need to add some type of moss to the background between the holes in the slate but moss does better after a tank has been running a bit. A diatom bloom will not let it grow very well in a brand new tank. Very happy with how it looks. And ignore the not to happy anubias, it came from someone in Knoxville that had thrown it out in the koi pond with some RCS and I dipped it in peroxide to kill the black beard algae that was on it so it's recovering from that.

The substrate is Miracle grow organic potting mix covered by Floramax because were ran out of black diamond blasting grit. Hope to have black diamond for the next one when it gets here. It also is dark with tannins from the Betta Spa we put in for Houdini, he isn't wanting to eat his pellets so we wanted to make sure he was healthy. 

Also tonight we are going to reinforce the shelve it is on. The tanks are on a shelving unit from Lowe's that is rated for 3k pounds but it doesn't seem to approve of 2 tanks being on it and is bowing slightly in the middle.

Plants - 
Anacharis
Jungle val
Wisteria
anubias
Ludwiga
water lettuce
Dwarf sag
peacock moss
Crypts


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Spiffy. :notworthy:


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

looks great,love the background.may try that next time i redo my 10 or 15 gallon.hydrogen peroxide works on algae also and is less harsh. you can do it to plants in the aquarium,using a syringe. it also works on cyano bacteria.


----------



## Trippshep (Aug 17, 2013)

Gah, I wish I could buy the 6.6 gallon. Wouldn't know where to put another tank xD 
I'll probably end up buying it just to have. Heck, thats a great deal.


----------



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)

It looks great. 
Thanks for posting. :]


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

I set up my 14 gallon and it's in the process of cycling. I love the tank but opted not to use the undergravel filter that came with it.


----------



## MCW (Oct 13, 2013)

Great pictures  I got my 6.6 gallon earlier this week but have yet to set it up.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

they have just raised the price of the 6.6 to $29.99 and $9.99 special handling, I am glad I jumped on a second one before the price hike, it is still a good deal but yeah not as good, I got one of their clip on nano plant lights to give it a try I have heard great things about it.


----------



## FirstBetta (Jun 14, 2013)

The normal sponge filter will do a great job. I have sponge filters in all of my tanks (supplemental in 29G due to clouds of platy fry) and I can't ask for better performance. I used to poo poo sponge filters but "I'm a believer" now.

As the commercial says "Try it, you'll like it".


----------



## brio444 (Nov 13, 2013)

Have set this tank up and will be ditching the filter. Wasn't too stoked about the undergravel thing anyway, and the outflow is way to strong for my little guy.


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi, guys. I ordered one of these for my mom, who has never had fish before...and she said it doesn't come with any instructions whatsoever! Is that correct?


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

Deanna01 said:


> Hi, guys. I ordered one of these for my mom, who has never had fish before...and she said it doesn't come with any instructions whatsoever! Is that correct?


Nope, no instructions at all! I got the 14 gallon one and I love it. But I didn't use the undergravel filter, I got a HOB instead.


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

I just wanted to resurrect this thread and post pictures of my little 6 gallon cube all set up and home to Ms. Thelma Lou and her nerite snail Otis!

Hope to add another snail or two. And some more live plants as I manage to educate myself more about them.

Absolutely love this little tank, thanks again peachii and stone for pointing it out to us on sell so amazingly reasonably.Our Only regret is that we didn't buy two before the price went up!!

I ditched the ug filter and added an internal aqueon. Heater is from Truaqua also.

Star resident is from Walmart - had been watching her try to keep her spirits up in her miserable little cup as it got filthier every day. After about 2 weeks of that,couldn't take it anymore and brought her home. So the " Christmas present" tank came out of the closet and was actually set up before the tree even came out of the attic this year.

She's a happy girl now, loves swimming in her "jungle", around her mushrooms and through the cave I made out of Lake Michigan beach rocks..... but mostly she loves checking out her feeding ring to see if it's been refilled!


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Wow, what a gorgeous job you did with that 2Muttz! I love it!


----------



## Matilda (Apr 25, 2012)

*I was fortunate enough to find 4 tanks from TruAqua at the end of October for incredible prices! I got 2 of the 6.6 gallon ones, 1 of the 7.4 gallon tanks & the 14 gallon one. I was lucky & got free shipping & NO handling charges! I was so excited! I moved one of my males into a 6.6 gallon one & he really seems to like the extra room. Excellent buy IMHO. I don't use the undergravel filter either & I really like the lighting. Excellent for plants.*


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

Deanna01 said:


> Wow, what a gorgeous job you did with that 2Muttz! I love it!


Thank you very much!!! These little tanks are so cute, I'd love to have a whole row of them to "decorate"....


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

Matilda said:


> *I was fortunate enough to find 4 tanks from TruAqua at the end of October for incredible prices! I got 2 of the 6.6 gallon ones, 1 of the 7.4 gallon tanks & the 14 gallon one. I was lucky & got free shipping & NO handling charges! I was so excited! I moved one of my males into a 6.6 gallon one & he really seems to like the extra room. Excellent buy IMHO. I don't use the undergravel filter either & I really like the lighting. Excellent for plants.*


You were much smarter than me!! I wish I had bought more !! Would love to see some pictures.


----------



## Matilda (Apr 25, 2012)

2muttz said:


> You were much smarter than me!! I wish I had bought more !! Would love to see some pictures.


 
It was a spur of the moment decision & I went for it, so glad I did! As soon as I get a new digital camera, I will definitely post pics. My aquascaping isn't the greatest but the tanks are really nice.


----------



## Jack Lantern (Jan 3, 2014)

2muttz said:


> I just wanted to resurrect this thread and post pictures of my little 6 gallon cube all set up and home to Ms. Thelma Lou and her nerite snail Otis!
> 
> Hope to add another snail or two. And some more live plants as I manage to educate myself more about them.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous setup. One lucky betta rescue :yourock:


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

Jack Lantern said:


> Gorgeous setup. One lucky betta rescue :yourock:


Aww, that's so nice of you to say ~ thanks so much!! I love seeing her so healthy and happy now ~ and like so many others on here, just wish I could take them all....


----------

